# Camera For Sale



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

CRAIGS LIST- DALLAS under tool for sale , type in plumbing in the search bar $950.00

stay away from the ADULT section.:blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

para1 said:


> CRAIGS LIST- DALLAS under tool for sale , type in plumbing in the search bar $950.00
> 
> stay away from the ADULT section.:blink:


Is that camera worth a flip.

Thats a lot of blondes.:thumbsup::thumbup::blink:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

the adult section is the only reason i use craigslist....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The company I used to work for had a Gator Cam for a while. It worked good but had problems with the led lights in the head going out. I think they sent it in for repair around a half dozen times. Could be the fact that a lot of idgits used it and kept breaking it, who knows. Other than that, it worked well.






Paul


----------

